# Husqvarna 455 or 460



## Tahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

I cut for a friend that can't heat without the help. Not a lot. 3-4 cord a year. I need a new saw. My Husky 350 has a warped crank shaft. Not worth fixin'. I am looking to upgrade. Here are my 2 questions. 1: What are the pro's and cons's of the Husqvarna 455 vs. 460. 2: Are the same model saws made the same if they are sold at the big box stores? thanks


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 12, 2011)

Moved from Homeowner Helper forum...

Gary


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

The 455 and 460 are "homeowner" class saws, with plastic cases - and way to heavy for their power. I have "heard" they are OK for what they are though, as long as you don't mind the weight.....


----------



## jus2fat (Nov 12, 2011)

The 455 Rancher has a very respectable reputation of...*reliability*..!!!

Not a Pro Grade saw but a real good "bang for the buck"...price /reliability.

It is tooo heavy at 13 lbs. for 50 cc saw granted...but the reliability is very well known..!!

Weight hater..forget it..!! Great Reliability saw for minimum price...buy it..!!

Resale value sucks as it's NOT a Pro saw...and most are "rode hard"...!! * Don't buy used*..!!!!

J2F


----------



## DarkTimber (Nov 12, 2011)

Decent enough saw not real fast or flashy fellow I used to cut wood with swears by his Husky 455 even after using my 372 said my just pulled and pushed to hard on him and was louder than what he liked and yes my 372 is stock. Just keep the chain sharp and don't try to rush it and either one ought to last you a while. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

*455 or 460?*

Are the saws sold at Lowes the same as the same model sold at the Husqvarna dealers? I'm thinking the 455 would be great, if it doesn't require a ton of work out of the box. thanks


----------



## w8ye (Nov 12, 2011)

The 455 is a very popular saw. There are a lot of them out there.

There's no difference in the same model Husqvarna saw bought at the best dealer and those that are sold by the big chain store. Only thing is, if there is a warranty claim, or you need something fixed, or adjusted on the saw that you bought at the big chain store, you will have to take it to the dealer to get it repaired or adjusted. He gets paid for the warranties one way or the other?


----------



## DarkTimber (Nov 12, 2011)

I believe that the ones sold at Lowes are the exact same as the ones sold at the dealership just without the support. I work at Lowes and when someone bring in a saw if it is under warranty I believe they just repace it. If it is any concelation the 455 is one of the saws that we rarely see come back. One suggestion if you buy at Lowes get rid of the chain it comes with and get some Oregon or Stihl chain from a dealership the chain it comes with is OK but there are better suited chains out there to cutting firewood.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 12, 2011)

I think you would be better served if you can afford the initial investment to find another option. There are many 359 Husky's still on dealer shelves, they are being replaced partially due to the fact that they will struggle to pass epa regs in the future. They are a magnesium/metal case saw, really in all regards to construction a "pro grade" saw. It might cost you another 150.00 on the front side, but if you look at it over the potential life of the saw (20 years) say 15 to be conservative but no more than it will be used, it should exceed that, your talking 10.00 a year, less than a dollar a month, mere pennies a day.
Also the 346xpne which can usually be picked up for around 475-500.00 is a pro grade saw all the way and will cut circles around the two saws you mentioned. Will the 455/460 get the job done, yes, just remember your getting a plastic crankcase, Stihl does the same thing with equitable models. With the 346/359 your getting metal, top of the line Mahle cylinders/pistons, they are just made to last.
Does it pay? Well I'm still using a pro grade saw I bought new over 30 years ago in commercial/tough farm conditions.
The 346/359 is more like buying a Ford Super Duty F250 compared to the 455/460 being a Ford Ranger. Economic times are tough, buy the best you can afford the first time so you don't have to spend additional money in the future replacing it.


----------



## cheeves (Nov 12, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> I cut for a friend that can't heat without the help. Not a lot. 3-4 cord a year. I need a new saw. My Husky 350 has a warped crank shaft. Not worth fixin'. I am looking to upgrade. Here are my 2 questions. 1: What are the pro's and cons's of the Husqvarna 455 vs. 460. 2: Are the same model saws made the same if they are sold at the big box stores? thanks


Actually IMO the 290 Stihl is a better deal. But I was looking at these saws last year and bought an Efco 156. Don't regret it at all. Really surprised at performance. And how do you beat a 5 year warranty?!


----------



## jus2fat (Nov 12, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> Are the saws sold at Lowes the same as the same model sold at the Husqvarna dealers? I'm thinking the 455 would be great, if it doesn't require a ton of work out of the box. thanks


Buy from the dealer...saw needs to be set-up right from the start..(richen hi-speed)
Dealer sets it up...you're covered by warranty..!! Run "as-is" from box store...good luck..!!
There is also the bad "ju-ju" factor involved if needing help from a dealer...Just Don't Do It..!!

J2F


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 12, 2011)

Not to bash Dark Timbers employer, but buy your saw from a dealer just for the reasons Just2Fat mentioned. A dealer will be there to support the saw. All new saws need set up and run by the dealer , in todays world of EPA compliance many saws are coming out of the factory set up very lean. If your not into wrenching on your own saws, the dealer support is a big deal. If a saw does go back to Lowes/Depot/TSC and they send it out for service, where do you think it goes? One of the local dealers, which is he going to wrench on first, the one he sold, or the one someone bought at a big box. For gas operated power equipoment dealers are the only way to go.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 12, 2011)

It depends on the dealer. There are good and bad ones out there. I've bought several new saws at dealers over the years that had not gas or oil smell in the tanks.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

*here's the deal.*

I am going to NH next week. Need a new saw. Don't have unlimited cash. Like the Husqvarna. All opinions are appreciated. Can't afford more than 400- . Plus I can use the Veterans discount of 10 % and the no sales tax. Please, give all opinions. thanks, Sue


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

*thanks*

Also wanted to tell you folks that I appreciate all of the support from more experienced people than myself.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 12, 2011)

You will not go wrong with the 455 or 460 if they are new.


----------



## Joeypole (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is my story.


I bought a 455 Rancher the day of Hurricane Irene. I needed a new saw and that is what I could afford for what was in stock. 

I cut up around 3 80+ foot Black Locust trees that were down with ease. Couldn't keep the chains sharp from the Locust so I ended up with 4 chains all which are sharp now.

The saw performed well, actually very well for what I wanted. It is a little on the heavy side for what it is. 


Now I found a 272XP used on CL. It needed to be cleaned but it ran. 

Anyway I went yesterday to do a firewood/downed tree job and wow is all I can say. I cut most of it with the 272 and was impressed. I grabbed the 455 towards the end to see what it would do. It was struggling and I thought that part of the tree was the issue as it was down towards the stump. So I switched the chains from the 455 to the 272 and wow did that 272 fly through the wood. I don't know if I was impressed with the power of the 272 or disappointed with the 455.

Both of the saws were running 20 inch bars with the Lowes specialty H80 Safety chain.


Don't get me wrong the 455 is a good saw but for its power it weighs too much. I would probably go down to a 18 inch bar on it. Don't go for the 24 inch bar on the 460, I know that is an option. You may be disappointed after coming from a 350.


Sorry if this doesn't make any sense but I would suggest a different saw for the power to weight the 455 offers. Spend the extra cash and grab a better saw or grab a good used one off here.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

cheeves said:


> Actually IMO the 290 Stihl is a better deal. But I was looking at these saws last year and bought an Efco 156. Don't regret it at all. Really surprised at performance. And how do you beat a 5 year warranty?!



Hardly, the MS290 is a total POS, the 455/460 is not.


----------



## jus2fat (Nov 12, 2011)

Super excellent post indiansprings..!! I learned that lesson many years ago..!!
Went to Lowe's to buy a lawn tractor...asked who will fix it should it need fixing..??
Salesman gave me a local repairer...so I took the trip to check it out.

Repair shop owner laughed...(kind hardheartedly) and simply told me this...

"I sell Cub Cadet, Snapper, and Troy-bilt mostly and also (brand X)...
Which one do you think I'm going to repair first...the one I sold...or the one from Lowe's..??)"

Sure am glad I made that short trip to get the "true skinny"...LOL..!!

J2F


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

*Thanks for the reply.*

I really don't have a lot more cash than what whe 455 sells for. And, time is an issue. Why would it dissapoint me? It doesn't show it being much difference in weight. thanks


----------



## Joeypole (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't get me wrong the 455 is a great saw for the price point it is.


Just make sure to keep the chains sharp and it will cut through whatever you put it in. It won't cut as fast as a higher CC pro saw, but it will cut whatever you put it in.


I just made the mistake of buying a bigger cc saw and it weighs just about the same but the cut is so much different.


You will like the 455. Its a great saw.


----------



## DarkTimber (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey IndianSprings I take no offence when I buy something new I like to have dealer support as well and don't mind paying a few dollars more for the given iteam to get it. So I totally Agree with going with a good dealer if you have one in your area.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 12, 2011)

Buy the 455. It will last you as long as any saw you would buy.

It has been Husqvarna's more popular saw in recent years


----------



## jus2fat (Nov 12, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> I really don't have a lot more cash than what whe 455 sells for. And, time is an issue. Why would it dissapoint me? It doesn't show it being much difference in weight. thanks


Tahdi...
Please take into consideration the members posting to your question...are mostly Pro dudes..!!
I assume that's why you are asking here...to get perhaps better opinions.

Pro guys nick-pick over every detail and weight is constantly a "hot topic"...8 oz. is HUGE..!!
But not to a homeowner/occasional user needing a "just start up and get the job done" saw.

There is NO reason for a 455 Rancher to "disappoint you" if set up by a dealer...!!!!!

J2F


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

*thoughts on this*

If I get the 455 in NH and save 67 bucks... Is it worth it? I have a local garage "small engine" mechanic that kicks the c#@p out of the repair guy at my local authorized Husky dealer. It feels like he is much more concerned with the big dollar Kubota stock. Every time I brought my 350 in... It left running worse. And that's with me knowing his manager and the manager looking over his shoulder for explanations. The poor kid just seems to break into a sweat. Pretty funny, but doesn't help me any. They need another mechanic. Not gonna happen with this economy. Poor kid will probably be looking for a new employer within the year. Bottom line. 67 bucks off a 399 saw is a damn good deal. All thoughts are welcome. You guys & gals have been great with the help given. thanks, Sue


----------



## w8ye (Nov 12, 2011)

Go for the save


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> I really don't have a lot more cash than what whe 455 sells for. And, time is an issue. Why would it dissapoint me? It doesn't show it being much difference in weight. thanks



The 455 will do ya fine, but I'd most definitely get it from a real dealer.

I have to add though, the 346xp for just a little more money will have more power in a much 
smaller and lighter package. Last longer and be worth a whole lot more in 10-20 years. 
:msp_smile:


----------



## Joeypole (Nov 12, 2011)

If you are not worried about dealer support Lowes is giving a free PowerBox with any Chainsaw purchase. That is a $45 value or thereabouts.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sue, If you get the 455 I would limit the bar length to 18 inches. 20 for the 460. best of luck Ken


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> If I get the 455 in NH and save 67 bucks... Is it worth it? I have a local garage "small engine" mechanic that kicks the c#@p out of the repair guy at my local authorized Husky dealer. It feels like he is much more concerned with the big dollar Kubota stock. Every time I brought my 350 in... It left running worse. And that's with me knowing his manager and the manager looking over his shoulder for explanations. The poor kid just seems to break into a sweat. Pretty funny, but doesn't help me any. They need another mechanic. Not gonna happen with this economy. Poor kid will probably be looking for a new employer within the year. Bottom line. 67 bucks off a 399 saw is a damn good deal. All thoughts are welcome. You guys & gals have been great with the help given. thanks, Sue



In your case I might go for the save. If there's not another dealer with-in driving distance...


----------



## DarkTimber (Nov 12, 2011)

You still should try to find a good dealer some of the dealerships give a military discount as well also a dealer may have a good deal on a used pro saw. Saw a 357XP at the dealership one time nearly new for only $350 dollars. The previous owner had traded the saw in which was still under warranty for something bigger. Just a thought.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

*powerbox*



Joeypole said:


> If you are not worried about dealer support Lowes is giving a free PowerBox with any Chainsaw purchase. That is a $45 value or thereabouts.



Sorry, I don't know what a powerbox is. ????????


----------



## Joeypole (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry Powerbox is Husqvarna's name for their case. I have two of them and they are nice.


----------



## mt.stalker (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd go with a 16" bar , on either saw . The saw will be much happier , and faster .


----------



## roostersgt (Nov 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Hardly, the MS290 is a total POS, the 455/460 is not.



They're both (460/290) pretty much contructed the same, weigh the same and put out about the same amount of power. IMHO, the oiling system on the 290 is a little better and doesn't leak as much near the clutch area. Sawtroll should be ignored when it comes to any conversation regarding mid-grade saws, as he hasn't actually used or picked up either saw, I have.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 13, 2011)

There is a reason the 290/291 is the best selling saw in the world and it isn't that it is inferior to the Husky 455/460. Buy whatever brand that you like, both make good saws, buy what your pocket will handle comfortably and were you feel like you will get the best deal and service after the sale. For the amount of wood your cutting anyone of them will do you a good job. 
You should look at the Stihl's, if you buy a six pack of their synthetic 2-stroke mix your warranty doubles to two years. The 029/290/291 saws have prolly cut more firewood than any other series of saws in the USA. I would be willing to bet they more than double the unit sales of their nearest competitor, it's sure not because they are inferior to any other mid range saw. If taken care of the Stihl will almost always will retain their value for resale of trade better than any other brand if you ever have the need to upgrade down the road.
Quote: RoosterSgt: Sawtroll should be ignored when it comes to any conversation regarding mid-grade saws, as he hasn't actually used or picked up either saw, I have.

No truer words have been said on this post, some will just brand bash irregardless of whether they have ever used the particular saw mentioned in the post.


----------



## rburg (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you looked at the 450? It is the replacement for the 350 and should be a few dollars cheaper than the 455.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 13, 2011)

*450*

Yes, I did check out the 450. Nice saw. Was hoping to go a little higher on power. Might be what I end up with though. I can't get over how great the people on this forum are. Very willing to help. thanks again.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> Yes, I did check out the 450. Nice saw. Was hoping to go a little higher on power. Might be what I end up with though. I can't get over how great the people on this forum are. Very willing to help. thanks again.



And as the saying goes "You Ain't Seen Nothin Yet" Ken


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 13, 2011)

Check out the 359, it will blow away those homeowner saws and last longer, too. A 450/455 isn't much of a step up in power over a 350, and the 460 is so close in price to the 359 that it makes little sense. Good 359 are easy to find used if you want to go that route.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 13, 2011)

I own a 460. Really not a bad saw. I own lots of "pro saws" and several "home owner saws". I packed a 2100 in the woods for a spell. Weight is not a concern to me. 
PS: My saw count in my sig is shy a few numbers.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 13, 2011)

*359*

Log Hogger, The 359 looks like a great saw. It's about 150- more than the 455 from what I see. Prefer to get a new saw. Wish I had the cash. thanks


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 13, 2011)

*so many choices*

I originally planned on limiting my search to Husky. Now, I'm also checking out the Stihl MS290. Your thoughts on the Husqvarna 455 vs. the MS290? I plan to call local dealers to see how close they can get to the price I will get in NH. thanks, Sue


----------



## jus2fat (Nov 13, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> I originally planned on limiting my search to Husky. Now, I'm also checking out the Stihl MS290. Your thoughts on the Husqvarna 455 vs. the MS290? I plan to call local dealers to see how close they can get to the price I will get in NH. thanks, Sue


With the Husky 455 and the Stihl 290....you're basically talking about the same saw.

Both are "homeowner" saws...about the same weight and power output.

With the Stihl 290 (as indiansprings has already said) you buy a six-pack of Stihl Ultra oil
and Stihl will double the warranty to TWO years instead of the normal 1 year warranty.

I again recommend you buy from a local to you dealer and not out of state.
I believe that at least with the Stihl dealers...you're not going to see a lot of difference in $$

J2F


----------



## DarkTimber (Nov 13, 2011)

Never had a 290 in my hands but have tried the MS310 bought one the year they came out good saw mine had a problem keeping the chain on but I just got a dud when it came to that no problem with stuff say 10" plus but threw the chain a lot limbing wood up to about 3". The 310 is the same weight as the 290 and is only slightly more expensive just about bullet proof and while I like Husky a lot it seemes to balance better with a 20" bar better than the 455 or 460 does. The 455 feels a bit lighter to me but felt weight has a whole lot to do with balance. Best suggestion would be to go and handle both and see which one feels better in your hands as far as preformance I can't tell that much diffrence between the 455 and the 310 there probally is some as far as if you were doing timed cuts but the diffrence is probally marginal at best but it has been a long time since I have run either one so this is just my opnion based on the best of my remberance. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## an?qus (Nov 13, 2011)

*Really, you*



Tahdi said:


> Yes, I did check out the 450. Nice saw. Was hoping to go a little higher on power. Might be what I end up with though. I can't get over how great the people on this forum are. Very willing to help. thanks again.



Ditto what Ken said! Good luck, and let us know how you make out!


----------



## an?qus (Nov 13, 2011)

*Really, you'd have to see it to believe it.*



anéqus said:


> Ditto what Ken said! Good luck, and let us know how you make out!



I hit "enter" by mistake.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 15, 2011)

*higher cc saw*



Joeypole said:


> Don't get me wrong the 455 is a great saw for the price point it is.
> 
> 
> Just make sure to keep the chains sharp and it will cut through whatever you put it in. It won't cut as fast as a higher CC pro saw, but it will cut whatever you put it in.
> ...



What model did you buy, and why was it a mistake? What is different about the cut? thanks


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 15, 2011)

*powerbox*



Joeypole said:


> If you are not worried about dealer support Lowes is giving a free PowerBox with any Chainsaw purchase. That is a $45 value or thereabouts.



Is this deal still going on? I didn't see it on their web site. thanks


----------



## jus2fat (Nov 15, 2011)

Tahdi..
Haven't heard from you for a bit...so what's going on..??

I thought you were going to check the Stihl dealers for price on the MS290..??
And that you were going to N.H this week to check on prices there..??

Sooo...anything new to tell us trying to help you..??

Also..If you have confidence in your small engine mechanic...then buy cheap off eBay..!!
The 455 rancher New (not-refurbished) can be bought for $300 and about $30-35 shipping.
This is "buy it now" so not on auction.

Husqvarna Rancher 455 Chainsaw | eBay

J2F


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 15, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> Tahdi..
> Haven't heard from you for a bit...so what's going on..??
> 
> I thought you were going to check the Stihl dealers for price on the MS290..??
> ...



Thanks for watching out for me. i don't go to NH till Thursday. Re-thinking the lowes 455. Really don't need a 20" bar. Checked with a bunch of local dealers. They don't offer discounts to veterans.


----------



## cheeves (Nov 16, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> Thanks for watching out for me. i don't go to NH till Thursday. Re-thinking the lowes 455. Really don't need a 20" bar. Checked with a bunch of local dealers. They don't offer discounts to veterans.



Tahdi stop right there. If you buy a Husky 455 in NH you're looking at anywhere between $400,if you're lucky, to $479. The 290 Stihlis $359 and more HP. My brother's 029 has lasted nearly 20 yrs and has cut firewood every year!! I paid $400 for my 156 Efco which is 4.1 HP untouched. Don't get me wrong, I have a bunch of Husky's. Have owned them since the 70's( not my current ones) but this Model 455/460 is all bogged down cuz of the damn EPA. It's why I've gone Makita/Efco. JMHO. They're OK saws, just i wouldn't buy them. They're probably already in the works to be phased out.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 16, 2011)

*NH trip*



jus2fat said:


> Tahdi..
> Haven't heard from you for a bit...so what's going on..??
> 
> I thought you were going to check the Stihl dealers for price on the MS290..??
> ...



I'm heading north tomorrow night. still have made up my mind. will check with a dealer or two when i get there.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 16, 2011)

*extra info.*



cheeves said:


> Tahdi stop right there. If you buy a Husky 455 in NH you're looking at anywhere between $400,if you're lucky, to $479. The 290 Stihlis $359 and more HP. My brother's 029 has lasted nearly 20 yrs and has cut firewood every year!! I paid $400 for my 156 Efco which is 4.1 HP untouched. Don't get me wrong, I have a bunch of Husky's. Have owned them since the 70's( not my current ones) but this Model 455/460 is all bogged down cuz of the damn EPA. It's why I've gone Makita/Efco. JMHO. They're OK saws, just i wouldn't buy them. They're probably already in the works to be phased out.



Thanks for the extra info. If I decide on the 455, I can get it for 399.00 with a 10% discount and not pay sales tax. So many good choices out there. thanks


----------



## Ductape (Nov 16, 2011)

What part of NH are you headed to?


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tahdi,
I recently bought the Husky 460 with a 20 inch bar on eBay (Buy it now deal) for $409 plus $10 shipping, for a total cost of $419. Just cut up a 22 inch hickory and a red oak with sections up to about 30 inches. That's with the stock chain. I wouldn't say it flew thru the tree, but it wouldn't bog unless really pushed. Kept up with my buddy's Stihl 036, no problem. 
If you don't buy from a dealer, make sure you set the oiler to the highest (#3) setting and oil the nose sprocket. The chain was not running smoothly (trying to stick) until I did that because it comes set to #2 and that's not enough oil for the 20 inch bar. 
I've only cut up a few trees so far, but they have been good sized. So far I like it, once I figured out the oiler/nose sprocket thing. A dealer would probably have set it up so I didn't have to figure that out, but the best price I could find on the 460 w/20 inch bar was $469. Got myself 3 spare chains with the difference and I work on my own equipment anyway. 
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 16, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> Tahdi..
> Haven't heard from you for a bit...so what's going on..??
> 
> I thought you were going to check the Stihl dealers for price on the MS290..??
> ...



Gotta say, I looked for the best price, but that $300 plus $33 shipping is a better deal than I found! I don't think you can beat that deal.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 16, 2011)

*460*

thanks for sharing your experience with the 460. Good to know. I'll probably end up getting what feels the best when I'm holding it. Sometimes weight doesn't equal balance. I hope to find one this w/e.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 16, 2011)

cheeves said:


> They're probably already in the works to be phased out.




Hardly. Why would you throw that statement out there? 

The truth is that by this time next year, they are going to be updated by getting Auto-Tune. :msp_thumbup:

The 455/460 is one of the most reliable saws ever made by anyone. They run and run and run. Being strato designs, they do not need to be choked down to meet EPA regs like the MS290.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Check out the 359, it will blow away those homeowner saws and last longer, too. A 450/455 isn't much of a step up in power over a 350, and the 460 is so close in price to the 359 that it makes little sense. Good 359 are easy to find used if you want to go that route.



The 359 usually comes with a cat muffler in the US though, and basically is history by now - enter the 555!


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 16, 2011)

Ductape said:


> What part of NH are you headed to?



Southern NH. on the way to Maine.


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are heavy homeowner saws, and whatever the price, add $20 for a good chain, since the one they come with is garbage. It has folded over depth gauges for safety that are hard to take down when sharpening, and set right or not they slow the cutting speed way down. 

Since you don't cut much, maybe a 450 would work for you, it's lighter and for the price has good power. If not, do a search for Husqvarna 346XP, Stihl MS261, and Husqvarna 555. You'll forget about those box store saws in hurry.


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 16, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The 359 usually comes with a cat muffler in the US though, and basically is history by now - enter the 555!



A cat muffler can easily be fixed, but between the two I'd definitely opt for the 555!


----------



## Ductape (Nov 17, 2011)

Tahdi said:


> Southern NH. on the way to Maine.




10-4 ...... not aware of any good saw shops in that stretch. We do appreciate you buying your saw here in tax free NH though !

FWIW, I've had a 455 Rancher for years and it has been 100% trouble free. Don't use it as much these days though.


----------



## tnxm (Nov 17, 2011)

I ran a 455 for 2 years with out any problems, cutting 15-20 cords a year for personal use and selling on the side. Is a work horse if you throw an Aggressive chain (LGX) on it. I bought a reconditioned model and have had no problem with it. I now run Stihl's because my Dealer works on them over Huskys. Cut it down to a 16 Bar, aggressive chain and enjoy your purchase


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 17, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> With the Husky 455 and the Stihl 290....you're basically talking about the same saw.
> 
> Both are "homeowner" saws...about the same weight and power output.
> 
> ...



I'd say the new MS291 is more worthy of being compared to those Huskys than the 290 is! :msp_wink:


----------



## cheeves (Nov 17, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Hardly. Why would you throw that statement out there?
> 
> The truth is that by this time next year, they are going to be updated by getting Auto-Tune. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> The 455/460 is one of the most reliable saws ever made by anyone. They run and run and run. Being strato designs, they do not need to be choked down to meet EPA regs like the MS290.



Stand corrected! But still don't like the power to weight ratio. Can't afford the extra weight without the power with my back.


----------



## an?qus (Nov 17, 2011)

*455*



Ductape said:


> 10-4 ...... not aware of any good saw shops in that stretch. We do appreciate you buying your saw here in tax free NH though !
> 
> FWIW, I've had a 455 Rancher for years and it has been 100% trouble free. Don't use it as much these days though.



Turf Depot south of the exit 3 (rte. 93) on N. Broadway. (runs E of 93). Not far past Walmart on the L. We only seem to hit that on a Sunday, and they're not open Sunday 

They're a Stihl dealer. Not sure about Husky.


----------



## an?qus (Nov 17, 2011)

anéqus said:


> Turf Depot south of the exit 3 (rte. 93) on N. Broadway. (runs E of 93). Not far past Walmart on the L. We only seem to hit that on a Sunday, and they're not open Sunday
> 
> They're a Stihl dealer. Not sure about Husky.



Oh, yeah. Salem.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 17, 2011)

*saw shopping*

I have a Husqvarna/Stihl dealer right near my house. They are a huge dealer. But, they only have 1 mechanic. Every time I bring my saw to him it leaves running worse. If it weren't for the sour taste that put in my mouth I would be buying from them. That's why I hoped to save some cash and buy in NH. I think the NH store with the 179 in the name sells both brands. I've been researching so much, I'm getting dizzy! LOL I'll keep checking my emails through the w/e. I'll let you know what I end up with. Thanks for the help and all thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 17, 2011)

As I recall, you said you have a friend who is a good mechanic and will help you keep the saw running well. You might want to consider the ease of obtaining parts and getting a look at the schematics and IPLs for each brand. Both Stihl and Husky are good saws, but buying parts and getting a look at schematics/IPLs are far more difficult if you buy a Stihl. If you're going to take it to a dealer, is doesn't make much difference, but if you want to have the ability to order parts online/aftermarket thru a variety of vendors, Stihl makes that much more difficult.
That's a big part of why I bought the Husky.


----------



## an?qus (Nov 17, 2011)

*Cad*



Tahdi said:


> I have a Husqvarna/Stihl dealer right near my house. They are a huge dealer. But, they only have 1 mechanic. Every time I bring my saw to him it leaves running worse. If it weren't for the sour taste that put in my mouth I would be buying from them. That's why I hoped to save some cash and buy in NH. I think the NH store with the 179 in the name sells both brands. I've been researching so much, I'm getting dizzy! LOL I'll keep checking my emails through the w/e. I'll let you know what I end up with. Thanks for the help and all thoughts are appreciated.



T: I wouldn't stress so much about it. Get a good saw that you can handle at a reputable shop that's accessible to your home (in case it needs service). I'm a newbie to the site myself, but no newbie to chainsaws, so I feel quite comfortable saying that if you hang out here long enough YOU'LL CONTRACT CAD, TOO, and it won't matter. You'll end up with dozens of beautiful saws, and each one you'll love for its own special qualities!

Is Taunton far from you? Check out Taunton Tractor Supply. My buddy from work swears by them. They carry every conceivable brand of chainsaw and everything else under the sun. You'd be out of state and could still avoid the tax if you buy online. They're well spoken of by my friend and others. I could probably put you in touch with my friend if you pm me. I'll talk to him tonight.

You would pay s&h, but why be penny wise and pound foolish? Here's the link to their chainsaw page: Chainsaws - Get a Husqvarna Chainsaw, Poulan Chainsaw or Remington Chainsaw at Tractor Supply.

We need to get out there ourselves.

Again, good luck!


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Tractor Supply*



anéqus said:


> T: I wouldn't stress so much about it. Get a good saw that you can handle at a reputable shop that's accessible to your home (in case it needs service). I'm a newbie to the site myself, but no newbie to chainsaws, so I feel quite comfortable saying that if you hang out here long enough YOU'LL CONTRACT CAD, TOO, and it won't matter. You'll end up with dozens of beautiful saws, and each one you'll love for its own special qualities!
> 
> Is Taunton far from you? Check out Taunton Tractor Supply. My buddy from work swears by them. They carry every conceivable brand of chainsaw and everything else under the sun. You'd be out of state and could still avoid the tax if you buy online. They're well spoken of by my friend and others. I could probably put you in touch with my friend if you pm me. I'll talk to him tonight.
> 
> ...



We have the store in RI so, that won't save anything. Also, I would have to get it with the chain that is standard. thanks


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 19, 2011)

*My saw purchase*

I went to NH on Thursday night. Went to a Stihl/Husqvarna dealer on Friday. Picked up the Husky 455 and Stihl 290. Man, they felt heavy to me. Or weren't well balanced for me. Decided to upgrade to the 346XP. Feels nice and light. Seems to be a much nicer saw. Had to leave NH that night due to my Dad being ill. Glad I bought the saw when I did. They gave me a little break on the purchase price and no sales tax. ps: Dad is feeling better.


----------



## Farmertim (Nov 19, 2011)

Very good choice--that little saw will do you well--put a half dozen tanks through mine today! Love that saw!



Tim


----------



## sunfish (Nov 19, 2011)

*Excellent choice!*

Best saw ever made... In my not so humble opinion.


----------



## w8ye (Nov 19, 2011)

You will really like your new 346XP. 

You made the best long term choice.

You could tell that even by looking at the saw and feeling of the balance.

When you run it some, it will confirm to you that it was the right choice.

It will fit right in where your old saw left off.

Enjoy


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 19, 2011)

Good choice, Tahdi. That's a nice saw.


----------



## Tahdi (Nov 19, 2011)

*346xp*

Good to hear. It just felt like a match when I picked it up. I hope to get cutting with it in the morning. You guys were a great help.


----------

